# Beginner/ First Snake suggestions please



## cheesecake10001 (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi guys! this is my first time on this forum and also my first time getting a snake.
I've been looking into the Murray Darling Carpet Pythons, Centralian Carpet Python or Children's python which are the ones they sell near where I live. 
I also have a few questions:
1. Which one of these snakes are the best for beginners; especially one that is good with handling. (feel free to suggest more)

2. I heard somewhere that carpet pythons had quite a few health problems or at least the Centralian Python is much tougher and resilient. Is this true? 

3. Where is a good breeder or pet shop near Sydney?

4. What was your first snake?
[doublepost=1533374220,1533373961][/doublepost]ALSO 
5. what is the difference between the Companion Animal Keeper Licence and the Native Animal Keeper Licence
6. Male or Female snakes; which one do you prefer or is best for a beginner

sorry for all the questions. thanks for answering!!!


----------



## Buggster (Aug 4, 2018)

1. Any of those are completely suited to a beginner. If you’re not comfortable handling or housing a larger snake, I’d go for the Children’s.
However if you are comfortable with a larger snake, go for it. Whatever interests you most. Remember snakes will live 20-30 years- you don’t want to be stuck with a snake you don’t like!

2. While I have heard instances of cancer in some Carpets, I don’t think there’s enough research into it to suggest they’re more unhealthy. Personally I would stay away from Jags/Jag sibs as they are known to have neuro issues

3. Stay away from petshops. Overpriced and have horrible quarantine polices. Right now is when people are pairing snakes, so you’re unlikely to find many hatchies. You can find snake available on the sales section of this forum, on a bunch of sites and in a bunch of FB groups
http://www.reptileclassifieds.com.au/

4. Stimsons! Got a Woma and Diamond as well along with a bunch of geckos!

5. Companion allows you to keep only a SINGLE animal from a very limited ranged. R1 allows you to keep unlimited amount of animals on the R1 level.

6. No real differences. Females on average are larger. I’ve got all boys currently and they’re all characters.

Best of luck!


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 4, 2018)

1. Choose an animal that fascinates you not one you think will be a good starter animal. You might just outgrow a childrens or a stimmie in a few months.

2. Most health problems are associated to husbandry so do your homework. A good book should be your first purchase. The 2nd should be the enclosure.

3. As stated above, steer clear of pet shops. Most of them get their animals from the breeders anyway. Doesn't have to be locally purchased either, snakes are freighted all over Australia every day. (Though probably not too many childrens pythons or MD's)

4. Burmese Python

5. Pass. Not in NSW lol.

6. No difference. I would only contradict the answer above to say its not always the case that females are bigger. I have some girls here much smaller than similar aged males.


----------



## Barry (Aug 5, 2018)

Got a juvenile children’s, being as I’m an old bugga , I doubt I’ll outgrow her ,she’s about 8 months old & getting nicer every day , feeding time


----------



## Buggster (Aug 5, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> 6. No difference. I would only contradict the answer above to say its not always the case that females are bigger. I have some girls here much smaller than similar aged males.


‘On average’.


----------

